# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #40



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Facebook seems to enjoy murder LIVE, Trump talks to the NRA, racist plastic bags and much more!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-04-30T20_59_39-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The outro was great!


----------



## RoseannaRoseannadanna (Apr 30, 2017)

I will definitely give it a listen.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RoseannaRoseannadanna said:


> I will definitely give it a listen.


Thanks newb.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Took it to FB and Taurus, too. Would like to break 500 listeners.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The magnetic business cards are pretty cool, too. Gonna put them everywhere.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

When do we get to meet Lady Sas, so we can warn her? :devil:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> When do we get to meet Lady Sas, so we can warn her? :devil:


She's a myth. No pics, didn't happen.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Was it the burgers? :vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> She's a myth. No pics, didn't happen.


Hes dating Miss Michigan.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks guys, something to listen to on my bicycle ride tonight (assuming the rain clears up)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Hes dating Miss Michigan.


I've had a relationship with her for years!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

I listened to some of this last night.. :vs_wave:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

The rain didn't clear up, so I'm on for tonight's ride...


----------

